# Inverted Vulva??



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me more about an inverted vulva? Can a dog be bred naturally with this particular matter?

Can a dog with this matter be able to whelp a litter of pups with NO problems because of it?

Is or can there be any health problems later in life for a dog with this particular matter?

Is this a hereditary thing? 

Is there a possiblility of STD's from this matter?

I hope I worded all this right. Any comments or information your willing to share about this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time..


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

How old is the dog? Has she had a heat cycle yet? How and what were the circumstances around this being diagnosed? I am assuming she is a retreiver sized dog.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I have known bitches with inverted vulvas that were bred naturally- but the first heat cycle can clear up this condition. You should not spay a female with an inverted vulva until after the first heat cycle. Some have to have AIs the first time they are bred. Many times after having the first litter, it is no longer an issue. I have not heard of any problems with whelping due to an inverted vulva. The only health concern would be the typical vaginitis that was probably present as a young dog. I have heard that some stud dog owners won't breed to a female with an inverted vulva due to the possibility of infection.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

I bred my female naturally whose vagina inverts, but it tore the bottom of it. I haven't bred her again, but plan to. I will either AI or do a side-by-side when we breed again. She whelped one puppy, then had a lull of about 3 hours. She didn't respond to 2 shots of oxytocin until I got the vet and massaged her tummy.......she relaxed and popped out 8 more puppies in 2 hours. 

Other tips for the care=glove up and put some sterile ky on it a few times per day or it will start to get necrotic. Keep her clean. If it starts to get infected at all, get her into the vet ASAP. Check the bottom of it; it may look normal on top, but be infected underneat. Put her on her belly once a day and have a look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

My last female had this we bred her AI litter of 11


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

torrentduck said:


> How old is the dog? Has she had a heat cycle yet? How and what were the circumstances around this being diagnosed? I am assuming she is a retreiver sized dog.



The pup is 7 weeks old Labrador pup. Diagnosed on a check up...


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> I bred my female naturally whose vagina inverts, but it tore the bottom of it. I haven't bred her again, but plan to. I will either AI or do a side-by-side when we breed again. She whelped one puppy, then had a lull of about 3 hours. She didn't respond to 2 shots of oxytocin until I got the vet and massaged her tummy.......she relaxed and popped out 8 more puppies in 2 hours.
> 
> Other tips for the care=glove up and put some sterile ky on it a few times per day or it will start to get necrotic. Keep her clean. If it starts to get infected at all, get her into the vet ASAP. Check the bottom of it; it may look normal on top, but be infected underneat. Put her on her belly once a day and have a look.


The vulva and vagina are different! Yours was a vaginal prolapse so no one listen TO ANY OF THIS. 

I agree with JusticeDog. Most of the time the vulva wil pop out at the time of the first heat. DO NOT SPAY BEFORE. Yes, they can breed naturally and birth naturally. Up until the first heat, I would watch for a UTI and use cranberry if there are problems, and wipe them after they pee. I just kept one with an inverted vulva so that shows how much it bothers me. Some litters, especially if the pups are chubby, will all have inverted vulvas. I also pull on it and clean with warm water on a cotton ball. It is not a reason to return a pup.


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> I have known bitches with inverted vulvas that were bred naturally- but the first heat cycle can clear up this condition. You should not spay a female with an inverted vulva until after the first heat cycle. Some have to have AIs the first time they are bred. Many times after having the first litter, it is no longer an issue. I have not heard of any problems with whelping due to an inverted vulva. The only health concern would be the typical vaginitis that was probably present as a young dog. I have heard that some stud dog owners won't breed to a female with an inverted vulva due to the possibility of infection.



Thanks for the input Susan. 

On another note, how is "Ruckus"?


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

gmhr1 said:


> My last female had this we bred her AI litter of 11


Thanks for the post Cindy..


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

precisionlabradors said:


> I bred my female naturally whose vagina inverts, but it tore the bottom of it. I haven't bred her again, but plan to. I will either AI or do a side-by-side when we breed again. She whelped one puppy, then had a lull of about 3 hours. She didn't respond to 2 shots of oxytocin until I got the vet and massaged her tummy.......she relaxed and popped out 8 more puppies in 2 hours.
> 
> Other tips for the care=glove up and put some sterile ky on it a few times per day or it will start to get necrotic. Keep her clean. If it starts to get infected at all, get her into the vet ASAP. Check the bottom of it; it may look normal on top, but be infected underneat. Put her on her belly once a day and have a look.



Thanks for the post..


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> The vulva and vagina are different! Yours was a vaginal prolapse so no one listen TO ANY OF THIS.
> 
> I agree with JusticeDog. Most of the time the vulva wil pop out at the time of the first heat. DO NOT SPAY BEFORE. Yes, they can breed naturally and birth naturally. Up until the first heat, I would watch for a UTI and use cranberry if there are problems, and wipe them after they pee. I just kept one with an inverted vulva so that shows how much it bothers me. Some litters, especially if the pups are chubby, will all have inverted vulvas. I also pull on it and clean with warm water on a cotton ball. It is not a reason to return a pup.


Thanks for the post Nancy..


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ins-outs.html 

Here's an article about innies & outies.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Had one with a slight "innie" as a pup , first cycle it popped out, she bred naturally in August @ 5 years of age and had 8 beautiful pups in Oct. Had 2 out of 6 pups with "innie's", vet said the same thing, let them "pop" out and not to worry unless it lead to constant UTI's.


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

Nebraska Gundogs said:


> The pup is 7 weeks old Labrador pup. Diagnosed on a check up...


OK. Do nothing at this timed and don't worry about it. Give the dog a chance to mature and at least go through a heat cycle. Obviously I am not there to see the dog, but such a lesion may be a slightly subjective call on such a young pup (then again, maybe its blatantly obvious...hard to tell over the internet). Either way, a lot can happen between 7 weeks and 6 months. If truly inverted, puppy vaginitis may be more persistent or frequent.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nebraska Gundogs said:


> Thanks for the input Susan.
> 
> On another note, how is "Ruckus"?


HI Tony-

Ruckus is just fine... he's on "break", which is no break for me....  ! He spends his free time carrying around my shoes...


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I have one with it, and I'm not worried about it in the slightest. She will be spayed though (not because of that) and I am waiting for her first cycle to spay her in the hopes that it pops out. Chances are it will from what I've been told.

One vet told me it was not a genetic issue, but a development thing in the womb? I'm not sure if there's any validity to that theory or not, but it doesn't matter to me one way or another. 

One thing I DO do though is give her a cranberry tab with her supper. Since "innies" have a higher chance of UTI's, I do this as a preventative only. She's never had a UTI and I started her on the tabs at 12 weeks under a vet's advisement. If she pops out with her first heat, I'll discontinue the cranberry tabs.


----------



## BLESSING ISAAC (Sep 10, 2021)

torrentduck said:


> How old is the dog? Has she had a heat cycle yet? How and what were the circumstances around this being diagnosed? I am assuming she is a retreiver sized dog.


mine is a GSD of 11months with inverted vulva and has not yet experience her first heat


----------

